# Those with a console 64-67



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm looking to add an original center console and shifter to my 66. I've got an original console, just looking for a shifter. I've noticed that the some of the 64 and late 65 and 67+ is angled more than the late 65/66. Is the 65/66 shifter too straight for the GTO? I've heard that some smack there hand against the dash while shifting. Is this true? Has anyone else put a different year shifter with the console in? 

I am really leaning towards getting one of the more angled shifters, just so I don't have to reach as far with it. I'm not short or anything(6') but with my quickthrow T shift I always have to lean forward to get R, 1st and 3rd.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Is the '65-'66 shifter too straight for the GTO?" Well, that's what they came with. The '65 and '66 shifters ARE much straighter than the '64 and '67 ones. I have banged my knuckles on the dash while slamming third gear in a number of '66's I've owned....my '65 has a slimmer dash, so it's not a problem. You can run a '64 or'67 shifter if you prefer..I agree, the angle is more user-friendly. The '64 shifters are not marked Hurst, and the '67 shifters are rubber-bushed, and not as positive as a '64--'66 unit. They are quieter, though.


----------

